# birthing doe did not pass afterbirth!!



## tuffrogs (Aug 3, 2013)

My doe, Red, gave birth to a still born kid today. I'm not sure what time, but about 2 hours ago, i found the kid still born and part way still inside her. I pulled the kid out and was looking for another, but nothing. there was more water and i'm seeing her belly moving. she had some real strong contractions while i reached inside. but i couldnt feel anything. it was like my hand as in a bottle. She never passed afterbirth. and i'm thinking there may be another because she jumped up on a table and i saw what looked like a huge clear bubble...( another sac ??) the contractions stopped and she's eating hay now and sitting down. I gave her some sugar water. she took one sip. what do i do now? I'm afraid there may be another kid inside. I dont have a vet to call because we live in the middle of nowhere and all the numbers i've tried kept passing me to other people. Any advice is appreciated. she's sitting down and looks well. 
I know nothing about birthing goats. Help please!:think:

I just checked on her again. Pulled something out that looked like the umbilical cord from the stillborn kid. I cleaned with iodine and reached inside.. all i feel is squishy.. a few bubbles and maybe the other end of the cord?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She is well within safety with afterbirth. Some deliver it right away & some several hours.
How far in did you go? 
If all you felt was squishy stuff, no bones she is likely done.
How is she acting?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you're doing great....give her some rest, watch and see how she does...as nancy said..after birth can take time..you want to see her acting fairly normal...relaxed...she will still have contractions as she cleans out.....offer cool water...once you are sure she is done start her on Penicillin since you had to go in....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Forgot to mention you can also milk out that colostrum & freeze it. The natural oxytocin from milking will stimulate the contractions.
Label it 1st day.
Tomorrow would be 2nd day colostrum. When needed give kids 1st day then second day.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My doe with a stillborn this year never expelled the placenta - even with round the clock doses of oxytocin. She was on Pen anyway, vet said she must have reabsorbed any tissue left. Start the Pen and watch for fever.


----------



## tuffrogs (Aug 3, 2013)

I will get her penicillin today. I can get it at the feed store?
Nancy, I prob reached close to 9 inches. Glad to hear I'm doing the right thing. A Lady told me to milk 2x a day. Do I need to clean teats before milking... I have not had a goat I have milked before. I've watched some videos, so I think I can do it. what's best way to store the colostrum? I squeezed last night into the dirt...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is 24 hours since birth, the colostrum won't be potent enough to save. Yes clean the teats before and after milking. When you go in, you usually end up in up to your elbow.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes colostrum loses potency after 24 hrs. Not only that they don't absorb the nutrients from it.


----------



## tuffrogs (Aug 3, 2013)

She's doing good this morning. Moving around pretty quick and didn't want me milking her... but I did!! She ate some grain and hay. 
I am having an issue with one of her teets. I could only milk one of them. The one that was not giving milk is very large and long. Prob 2 inches in diameter. Its looked like this since we got her in Feb. But now it looks full with milk. I massaged and squeezed from the top down and finally got a bit of the plug out and got about two squirts before I let her go. I must have worked on it for 5 min. All the milk in this bag was from the other teet. 
I certainly did not Reach in as far as my elbow. I guess at this point, I'll keep close eye on her and watch for fever. I'll get her pen today.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep milking that other side out. Sometimes that plug is rather long and hard to get out. You don't want mastitis to set in. If you do not plan on milking her then give her fresh sage and that will help dry her up quickly. Give it fresh a couple times a day a good handful.


----------



## tuffrogs (Aug 3, 2013)

Good advice!! Thank you sweetgoats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

tuffrogs said:


> Good advice!! Thank you sweetgoats!


 :stars: Have you checked all around to make sure she did not pass it? Most of the mom's will eat it and you will never know it was expelled. Keep an eye on her temp and how she is acting.


----------



## tuffrogs (Aug 3, 2013)

I did look around. There is a tiny spot with some left over stuff. But you're right, she may have eaten it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely work on getting that other side milked out. I would do it a few times per day. You may also want to test for mastitis.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

For future reference, don't pull on anything hanging out of a doe. It's still attached inside with vessels and stuff, so you can damage her by not letting her body detach it itself.


----------



## tuffrogs (Aug 3, 2013)

Posting an update. Red is doing great. I believe she passed the afterbirth the next day.. I saw her eating a bit left over when I checked on her the next afternoon. I'm giving her shots of penicillin. I've given 3 days already. I'm thinking one more and that should be good. But I'll take any advice on giving the antibiotic. She's eating and drinking and I've milked both utters, finally. I'm sure she had mastitis before she was ours and may have also begun to get it now... but I'm massaging and slowly expressing the milk. Her utters are about 2 inches in diameter and are so huge. I think I'm doing all I should, I will get some fresh sage soon.. the stores I visited didn't have any.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do a full 5 day course of antibiotics. You can also put bag balm or peppermint oil on her udder. Feed her back 60cc of her own milk. Try and totally milk her out every time.


----------



## tuffrogs (Aug 3, 2013)

Really?? I have not been expressing it all. The peppermint oil will help her dry up or help with pain or tenderness? She will drink it? Even since I'm giving her antibiotic? I'm guessing oils are OK for goats? I've sprayed a bug spray of which hazel and citronella (purification from young living)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The peppermint oil or bag balm is to help with any congestion. You would have to put the milk in a syringe and feed it to her.

Are you worried that she currently has mastitis? All that is for mastitis.


----------



## tuffrogs (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes she may be close to getting it. Her bag is full and very firm up high close to her body. I massaged it and expressed what I could. All very hard to do by myself without a stand. I showed her the milk and she sucked it up!! Prob close to 1/2 cup worth. She even licked the bowl!! Congestion as in a firm bag? Clogged ducts? I'm having a real hard time getting milk out of the one teat. It is very large and I can barely get my hand around it. I'm doing what I can. Your advice is very helpful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Congestion is a firm bag. You need to put the oil on and massage and milk multiple times per day. That milk needs to come out. Sometimes the plug is hard to get out.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If she is agitated she won't let milk down for you , so give her grain while you are doing this to keep her happy and settled. I know its hard without a milk stand. She is probably in pain too. If you can give aspirin that would help . The dose for aspirin is 325mg ( one adult aspirin ) per 10lbs. Warming up the udder and her teats may help with milking. Thats where the massage comes in handy  Talk to her , get her relaxed.
I think she is stressed from the birth and she is uncomfortable for sure.
Her udder is sore as well. So , be gentle and take your time with her.
Poor baby  Im sorry this happened to you tuffrogs  Your doing great though , keep working with her


----------



## tuffrogs (Aug 3, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes. Congestion is a firm bag. You need to put the oil on and massage and milk multiple times per day. That milk needs to come out. Sometimes the plug is hard to get out.


Holy smokes!!! Peppermint oil works great!! I got some from a friend and rubbed it on her bag and milked her 20 min later the firm spots on her utter were loosened and was able to almost milk her out completely!! She is drinking what i don't spill too. Can she drink too much of her milk?
one more concerning question. It still looks like she is pregnant. I wouldn't be so concerned if she just had a belly... but I swear it's moving!! Any thoughts? She's getting around fine and seems well. Eating and drinking too. She's free range during the day with some grain and also drinking a homemade molasses electrolyte.


----------



## tuffrogs (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanx trickyroo!! I don't have any aspirin... but she seems to be doing well now that I'm figuring out how to milk her and taking care of the mastitis. I think she knows I'm trying to help her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may be seeing rumen movement. Hard to say when your not physically looking at the goat. Sounds to me like she may have had a congested udder. Doesn't hurt to test for mastitis though.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

It's normal for there to be some movement from digestion. If she'll let you, put your hand on her belly for a few minutes. Kicking is pretty hard to miss very different from gut feelings.


----------



## tuffrogs (Aug 3, 2013)

What else would I do differently if she has/had mastitis? She's already taking penicillin . Today is day 4 if her antibiotics.


----------

